# Starting Problems/ Fuel injector and ECM.....Help!!



## seaofprajna (Jul 21, 2004)

I have a 1996 Nissan Altima GXE, recently the 4th cyliner fuel injector triggered the check engine light,... Or so I thought, I went in to have it repaired (possibly due to faulty wiring) only find out that the computer was not sending a signal to the 4th cylinder fuel injector, causing the engine to idle roughly, at higher rpm's the engine ran smoothly, in addition a few days later, when I tried to start the car it was a bit slow starting, 2 more days later and the vehicle barely starts, the starter sounds fine, I cleaned the battery terminals, but I'm still not sure what's wrong... Anyone have any advice as to how to reset the computer with the fuses possibly, and any advice on what the problem could be otherwise? Also if I need to get a new Computer, where can I get a decent one as inexpensively as possible, my car is my life blood for work... Any advice would be much appreciated.... thanks again... Aloha, Shaun.....


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I think that I would pull off the alternator and pull out the battery (after charging it) to have them tested. Check all of the fusible links and the fuses. Also check the harness continuity on the ground side of the injectors. Try these first and then if the problems persist we'll get a little more creative.

Troy


----------



## seaofprajna (Jul 21, 2004)

I pulled off the fuse to the ECM and let it sit 2 separate times, once for 30 minutes and once over nite, it took a bit extra to start but ran ok for a few minutes, better at least... the fuses seem to all be ok, but I honestly am not sure how to check the links and what exactly I'm looking for (Do I need to use a meter to test anything?), as well as the ground... do you know what color the wire is and where to find the harness to see if there is a problem there? 
Thanks for the help... much appreciated....
Shaun......


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Pull back the plastic piece down by your accelerator pedal. The ECM is right there. Then turn the ignition key to On, do not start.
You'll see a screw next to the LED light, which should be on. Turn the screw clockwise untill it stops, let it sit there for a few seconds, then turn the screw back, and you should get a series of long and short blinks from the LED, count how many long and then count how many short, then look them up in the haynes manual and it will tell you what code it is storing, if you don't have one post it on here and I'll look it up. They you need to turn the screws clockwise again, and hold for a few seconds and then turn the screw back to normal, this will erase and stored engine codes in the ECM.


----------

